# Rocky River Steelhead



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Saw some posts asking about the steelhead fishing in the RR. I can tell you it's been slow. Lake Erie was warmer than the river and full of minnows so it's not something they really wanted to leave. 
With the rain we received in the last week we should see good numbers coming into the river now. The river and lake are near the same temp.
Last weekend while fishing the marina area I saw minnows thick enough to walk on all the way to the mouth. Talk about tough fishing, you may want to try further upstream.
The fishing in the next couple of days should be excellent all the way up to the nature center area.
The gentleman who travel from Columbus and further might want to spend the gas money now. 
Remember Sandy took all your favorite runs/holes and rearranged them so spend some time learning the new lay. I know I am.
Good luck !!!!


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

better check the flows...


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I did, and boy did I have fun today. Booya


----------

